# Problemas com a instalacao do Grub

## mfdzerohour

Boa tarde, estou com problemas na instalacao do grub, ele esta mostrando os erros abaixo:

(chroot) Gentoo-11 grub # grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda

GNU GRUB  version 0.97  (640K lower / 9216K upper memory)

 [ Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported.  For the first word, TAB

   lists possible command completions.  Anywhere else TAB lists the possible

   completions of a device/filename. ]

grub> root (hd0,4)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup  --stage2=/boot/grub/stage2 --prefix=/boot/grub (hd0)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes

 Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"...  22 sectors are embedded.

succeeded

 Running "install --stage2=/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+22 p (hd0,4)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst"... failed

Error 6: Mismatched or corrupt version of stage1/stage2

grub> quit

o grub.conf (menu.lst) esta da seguinte forma:

default 0

timeout 30

#splashimage=(hd0,4)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.39-r1 - 04-11-2011 - MFD

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.39-gentoo-r3_amd64_mfd_04092011 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda5

fstab

 NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda5               /               ext4            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda3               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/sda6               /home           ext4            auto            0 0

proc        /proc        proc    defaults             0 0

----------

